# HITCH FOR MY QUAD



## epanzella (Jun 28, 2020)

Dispersed between my sons and I are all kinds of tow behinds like mixers, mowers, rollers, trailers, log splitters, ect. As we're always passing these around between us we adapt everything to 2 inch tow balls so everybody always shows up with the right hitch. My quad has a welded on mount for a hitch but it only has a 5/8 hole while the only 2 inch balls I could find needed a one inch hole. I went to turn down the shaft  on the 2 inch ball to 5/8 but discovered the ball was bigger than the base flange and I couldn't hold it. I had to turn a flat spot on the ball so it matched the base flange then flip it around so I could turn down the shaft to 5/8 and single point it to 5/8 x 11.  Two hours later I finished the job I told my wife was gonna take 15 minutes.  Why do these things always happen to ME?


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 28, 2020)

Consider yourself lucky, some of my 1/2 hour jobs take days to finish.
Nice job you did there.


----------



## epanzella (Jun 28, 2020)

Like my paint job? I used a sock and a stick! It was just starting to drizzle and I didn't want my welds to rust.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 28, 2020)

I had to make the same modification a couple of months ago.  rather than turn the ball diameter down, I mounted the ball in the three jaw and trued it up for runout.  Then I center drilled the end and used my live center to stabilize the ball.  Next, I turned the shank down to 5/8" and faced the bottom of the flange. 


I happen to have a 5/8-11 die so I threaded it with the die but if I had to single point thread it, I would cut a 60º taper on the end of a 1/2" rod and mount it in my tailstock chuck as a temporary center.  The cutting forces when threading are low enough that a mild steel center will hold up fine for the one off job.



BTW, around here, Class III  2" balls typically have a 3/4" shank.  Class IV balls have a 1" shank.


----------



## epanzella (Jun 28, 2020)

RJSakowski said:


> I had to make the same modification a couple of months ago.  rather than turn the ball diameter down, I mounted the ball in the three jaw and trued it up for runout.  Then I center drilled the end and used my live center to stabilize the ball.  Next, I turned the shank down to 5/8" and faced the bottom of the flange.
> 
> 
> I happen to have a 5/8-11 die so I threaded it with the die but if I had to single point thread it, I would cut a 60º taper on the end of a 1/2" rod and mount it in my tailstock chuck as a temporary center.  The cutting forces when threading are low enough that a mild steel center will hold up fine for the one off job.
> ...


I tried my 3 jaw but wasn't inspired by the grip. It barely reached the biggest OD of the ball if at all. I only removed about a hundred thou off the ball so I'm not worried about it pulling a mower or roller. I already had a couple of 2 inch balls with 1 inch shanks  on the shelf so I used what I had.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 29, 2020)

The chuck grip alone wasn't sufficient in my case either but the addition of the tailstock center made a secure mount.  Anorher way would be to center drill the ball as well and turn between centers.  Given your intended use, turning the ball should be OK but I have had a hitch pop off a ball before.  Not a fun experience if it happens on the highway.


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 13, 2020)

epanzella said:


> Like my paint job? I used a sock and a stick! It was just starting to drizzle and I didn't want my welds to rust.


LOL.  I was wondering...WTH is up with that.  Now I know!


----------



## lordbeezer (Jul 14, 2020)

Sure everyone knows ball couplers are adjustable to fit ball.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jul 15, 2020)

Aaaaahhhhh Man........
You just missed the perfect opportunity to justify building or buying a ball turner for your lathe. Then you could have made a whole new ball out of bars stock.
You could have stretched this 15 minute job into a couple of weeks and had new toy.....I mean tools to boot.


----------



## epanzella (Jul 15, 2020)

Flyinfool said:


> Aaaaahhhhh Man........
> You just missed the perfect opportunity to justify building or buying a ball turner for your lathe. Then you could have made a whole new ball out of bars stock.
> You could have stretched this 15 minute job into a couple of weeks and had new toy.....I mean tools to boot.


Ha! I don't need any help getting into trouble. I'm already onto my next debacle. Converting my 2 wheel pull behind mower to a 4 wheel job to prevent scalping.  _WIFE: _Why didn't you just buy the 4 wheel model when you bought the mower? _ME: _But I saved $1000. _WIFE: _And now your paying back the thousand at $5.oo an hour. _ME:_ What's for lunch?


----------



## Flyinfool (Jul 15, 2020)

But you know we are all here to help...................


----------

